
Archives digitize 19th century materials for 21st century access - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2012/04/21st-century-access-to-19th-century-materials.ars
======
Jun8
"The public can access the collections both at a subscribing institution and
at Britain's National Archive."

Well, that sucks! The Corvey Collection has a free trial, though. Still I
think these should be free access. Ask Google or someone else to host them and
I think they'll gladly do it.

